# Shooting at Night with 4x5 San Fran



## ultrajeeps (May 16, 2005)

Hello everyone,

I have bought myself a 4x5 medium format (CAMBO) with 120MM f5.6 lens, and for the first time going to be shooting within this format. So I practised loading with my eyes closed...LOL and got a pretty good hang of it. And now I am all set to jump into the ocean of medium format. Now the only question is I am keep asking myself is that how long should I keep the shutter open while shooting the bridge at night. 

Please forgive me, I don't know much about shooting with manual cameras but learning at the speed of light eversince I discovered the THE PHOTO FORUM. Any help highly be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ksmattfish (May 16, 2005)

Heck, most folks consider 4x5 large format.

Exposure is the same as with a smaller camera with the same film.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 16, 2005)

Just make sure when you are loading to keep the notches top right or bottom left. If you don't the film will be facing the wrong way.
The other thing to watch out for is sliding the film down the wrong grooves. It is an easy thing to do and the results are very embarrasing - when you pull the sheath out prior to exposure, the film comes with it.


----------



## Christie Photo (May 16, 2005)

ultrajeeps said:
			
		

> ...I practised loading with my eyes closed...



Just be sure the lights are off too.  Keeping you eyes closed won't prevent fogging your film.     





			
				ultrajeeps said:
			
		

> ...how long should I keep the shutter open while shooting the bridge at night.



A Polaroid back will bring a lot of peace of mind.



Good luck!


----------



## DIRT (May 16, 2005)

you should definately invest in a light meter,  It is essential.  you should familiarize yourself on the manual controls of exposere using a 35mm camera otherwise you will be out of money very quick.  for night photography tips try this.

www.thenocturnes.com


----------



## reemer (Apr 11, 2017)

25 to 30 seconds for the bridge shot@ f5.6 for starters, you will know when you see the neg  add or subtract


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 11, 2017)

There's no one exposure that's going to work in all night exposures. It depends a lot on the light available. You really need to get a meter. ... preferably one the works well in low light.

You're just going to have to go shoot and see what the results are. Shooting film means processing is part of exposure.  

Speaking of processing..... what are you going to do for getting your celluloid souped?


----------



## Derrel (Apr 11, 2017)

480sparky said:


> There's no one exposure that's going to work in all night exposures. It depends a lot on the light available. You really need to get a meter. ... preferably one the works well in low light.
> 
> You're just going to have to go shoot and see what the results are. Shooting film means processing is part of exposure.
> 
> Speaking of processing..... what are you going to do for getting your celluloid souped?



Just a little shy of a 12 year-old thread!!!!!!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 11, 2017)

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------

